# Low resolution stuck



## Deleted member 46228 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, so in my previous post (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/not-support.52307/) I could not get xorg working.But now I have a solution, I did : `pkg install xorg` then `pkg install nvidia-driver-340`  then `pkg install nvidia-xconfig` then `nvidia-xconfig` also `echo nvidia_load="YES" >> /boot/loader.conf`.

After this I installed xfce with `pkg install xfce`.Started it with `startxfce4`,everything good and working xfce and xorg.But,I noticed that my display was on low resolution when I entered xfce session, I think it was something like 640x320,and I didn't have the option to get to a higher one.

My /root/xorg.conf.new file:
	
	



```
Section "Files"
  ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier  "Keyboard0"

  Driver  "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier  "Mouse0"
  Driver  "mouse"
  Option  "Protocol" "auto"
  Option  "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
  Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor0"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"
  ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection
  
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor1"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor2"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"
  ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor2"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"
  ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection
Section "Device"
  Identifier  "Card0"
  Driver  "nvidia"
  BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
Section "Device"
  ### Available Driver options are:-
  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
  ### <percent>: "<f>%"
  ### [arg]: arg optional
  #Option  "SWcursor"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "HWcursor"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "NoAccel"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "ShadowFB"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "UseFBDev"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "Rotate"  # [<str>]
  #Option  "VideoKey"  # <i>
  #Option  "FlatPanel"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "FPDither"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "CrtcNumber"  # <i>
  #Option  "FPScale"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "FPTweak"  # <i>
  #Option  "DualHead"  # [<bool>]
  Identifier  "Card1"
  Driver  "nv"
  BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection


Section "Device"
  ### Available Driver options are:-
  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
  ### <percent>: "<f>%"
  ### [arg]: arg optional
  #Option  "ShadowFB"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "DefaultRefresh"  # [<bool>]
  #Option  "ModeSetClearScreen"  # [<bool>]
  Identifier  "Card2"
  Driver  "vesa"
  BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen0"
  Device  "Card0"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen1"
  Device  "Card1"
  Monitor  "Monitor1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen1"
  Device  "Card1"
  Monitor  "Monitor1"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen2"
  Device  "Card2"
  Monitor  "Monitor2"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen2"
  Device  "Card2"
  Monitor  "Monitor2"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Thanks in advance !


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2015)

Your xorg.conf loads the vesa, nv and nvidia drivers when it should only use the nvidia driver.

Use this:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
        #FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
        #FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
        #FontPath   "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## abishai (Jul 31, 2015)

I've noticed that for new Xorg Files section is not required - fonts installed from the ports applied to Xorg even without restart. So, probably,

```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Card0"
Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```
 should be enough


----------

